# Ars vetus, Ars Nova, Ars Subtilior what you preffered and why?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Just as mutch as i've like Ars nova and Ars subtilior. Ars vetus was my first entry into medieval music, like most of you, i presumed, so it's more significant in appreciation to me.

Name like Walther von Wogelwelde i.e is supreme to me or the great minnesinger(troubadour) Neidhart von reuthal, per se, for me there music straightforward pleasing.

I have a passion for this early state medieval era composers, just think Adam de la Halle i.e, Alfonso X el Sabio achievement.

But i still worship ars nova for composer like the great the quntescent Philippe de Vitry.

One off my best Lp is about ars vetus, one think vynil on Eterna lllabel made in Germany (R.D.A), called Minnesangund Spruch-ditchung um 1200-1320 studio der fruhen Musik. In cd format ercival's lament ,Tristan's harp, From Byzanthium to Andalusia & on the road to bethleheem, there naxos brewed yet whit all critic naxos is cheap , i strongly disagree, there fine to me, economic label or not.Sure i have better cd Cappella del Minister, but there were not my first entry into these era ,but regardless i recommend them.

Good night folks i'm falling to sleep now,sorry for orthograph or bad syntax in my past post, my teeth hurt so mutch , the pain messing up whit my brain , i can't think properly.

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Just as mutch as i've like Ars nova and Ars subtilior. Ars vetus was my first entry into medieval music, like most of you, i presumed, so it's more significant in appreciation to me.
> 
> Name like Walther von Wogelwelde i.e is supreme to me or the great minnesinger(troubadour) Neidhart von reuthal, per se, for me there music straightforward pleasing.
> 
> ...


Tooth pain is very bad, there are a lot of nerves in your mouth! My father lost all his teeth in the Second World War, and somethimes I've been jealous of him!

I've got to say that I don't enjoy what I've heard on recordings of French troubadour music much. German music seems to have been treated in a way which suits me better on record.

Anyway the real reason for posting is that I want to draw your attention to this new recording which I'm pretty confident you will enjoy


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2019)

Mandryka said:


> Anyway the real reason for posting is that I want to draw your attention to this new recording which I'm pretty confident you will enjoy
> View attachment 111437


Link to the complete CD -






Really quite good! - :tiphat:


----------

